# بحث بعنوان انواع المفاتيح الكهربائية



## عبدالله ملكية (31 يوليو 2011)

_السلام عليكم_
_علي الاخوة الذين لديهم معلومات عن تلك الموضوع ا رسالها الي حتي اتمكن من إكمال البحث_​ 
_وشكرأ_​


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ماذا تريد بالضبط أخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجديد عندي أنة يمكن أن يكون للمفاتيح التقليدية طرق توصيل (توالي وتوازي) ولكل طريقة مميزاتها واستخداماتها


----------



## عبدالله ملكية (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
_اني اريد انواع المفاتيح التقليدية واالحديثة _إستحدماتها_طرق التوصيل _محاسن وعيوب كل واحد منهم _

_ ورمضان كريم_


----------

